
Show HN: Podfall – Reddit for Podcasts: Listen to the Hottest Podcast Episodes - lumelet
http://podfall.com
======
dschep
Wouldn't that be
[https://www.reddit.com/r/podcasts/](https://www.reddit.com/r/podcasts/) ;)

~~~
lumelet
yeah it could be :) . But the content there is discussions not podcasts.

